# Marabou Crappie Jigs



## Paymaster (Mar 18, 2006)

Here is a sample of some jigs I tie. PM me if your interested.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 18, 2006)

WOW! Looking real nice Paymaster.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2006)

Fine lookin` fish gitters there.


----------



## LJay (Mar 18, 2006)

Paymaster, them fer fly rods or spinners?


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 19, 2006)

They are for light spinning rigs. These are 1/16th oz jigs. Marabou jigs are not as popular now,as they were when I was younger, plastics being favored these days.But they are still extremely effective on crappie and bream. In the water they are much more lively than plastics.I tie most any size or color anyone would want.Later in the spring when the carp fry start hatching, orange will get you a limit of crappie pretty quick.


----------



## bigdave (Mar 19, 2006)

those look geat. you have a real talent.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Mar 19, 2006)

Paymaster,

those are good lookin jigs.

My Daddy used to tie alot of jigs, mainly for hybrid fishing. I have his lead molds and other tools and material that was in his shop when he died. When I get finished moving to the lake and get my shop set-up I plan to do some tieing. He had a lot of jigs poured in his shop. Last week I used some of those with plastic grubs to catch some white bass in the Hootch. It was special to catch those on jigs that he made about 13-14 years ago.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks Yall. I love tying flys and jigs.
Maddog, that pretty cool. Your Dad would be proud to know you are fish'n with his jigs I'm sure. I had an Uncle that loved to fish. He and I went fishing together a good bit when I was younger.When be passed away my mom gave me a lot of his fishing equipment. It is kinda like having part of him still with me.
Thanks for all the PM's everyone. Looks like I will be doing some tying this week.


----------



## CORNFED500 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Jelly belly*

Those look great I was interest in making some jelly belly style,(hal fly, jiffy jig, bab fly) maybe you could lead me  in the right direction.  I think it would be great to catch a fish on a jig that  you made. 

Thanks

John


----------



## Jasper (Mar 20, 2006)

Great looking jigs!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Cornfed, Sent you a PM. 



Thanks Jasper


----------



## Al33 (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks David, ya done REAL good. 

I'll let you know how I do when I get them wet.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 28, 2006)

You are certainly welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Beagler (Apr 7, 2006)

Great looking Jigs.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks. I have finished up all ordered so far. Hope you all catch lots of crappies. PM me if anyone else is interested.


----------

